# Professional Brand Dry Dog Foods



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone have any opinions/experience with the Professional line of dry dog foods ? In looking over their list of ingredients, they seem to stack up pretty well. I know someone will say they are made by Diamond, but I'm not sure why I should care about that. Thanks for any input.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You should care who makes the food just as much as what's in it. A company with repeated recalls is not one that makes quality food, no matter the ingredients. Diamond is not a great company. They have many recalls, just do a google search for their recalled foods and see for yourself that they are not a trustworhty or quality company. I wouldn't even consider feeding my dogs any of their products considering there are much better choices out there. I think the concensus on this forum is that Natura products are the best not only because their superior ingredients but their great track record as a reputable company.


----------



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

These are the Innova and Evo brands ?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

alzo said:


> These are the Innova and Evo brands ?


Yes they are. Also Champion foods, that is Acana and Orijen. Both to me are neck and neck.

I wouldn't feed Diamond if I was paid.


----------



## Reedle (Apr 3, 2010)

We are now feeding Diamond (Chicken Soup). It is balancing budget and doggie needs. It is so far superior to the Beneful and Pedigree we were feeding her. I am ok with it. If we can do better someday, then we will. :smile:


----------



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

Well, that's what I'm thinking.....I'd like to feed our dog good food, but the Orijen, Acana, Innova, and EVO seem awfully expensive. I understand that one feeds less of the more nutritionally dense foods, but does that really offset the cost ?

Also, if you feed less of a nutritionally dense food, won't the dog be hungry all the time ? Doesn't a dog need to have its stomach "full" to some extent ?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

alzo said:


> Well, that's what I'm thinking.....I'd like to feed our dog good food, but the Orijen, Acana, Innova, and EVO seem awfully expensive. I understand that one feeds less of the more nutritionally dense foods, but does that really offset the cost ?
> 
> Also, if you feed less of a nutritionally dense food, won't the dog be hungry all the time ? Doesn't a dog need to have its stomach "full" to some extent ?


A 6.6 pound bag of Evo lasts my 20 pound dog 1.5 - 2 months. They shouldn't be hungry all the time, the food will be in their stomachs longer than the inferior foods digesting, instead of passing through. 

I feel like it's fiber with people. When you go on a diet they say eat a bowl of Oatmeal in the morning, or other high fiber meal to stay full longer, so you on't feel as hungry through out the day.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

agree w/ the others...

Champion and Natura are heads and shoulders above any others, in my opinion. 

That being said...if someone was absolutely in a super financial pinch...I'd accept Diamond foods as an option. 

BUT, I'd try my damdest to put them on Healthwise(Natura)-about $1/lb. I actually think Healthwise is a very nice food by a great company.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

alzo said:


> Well, that's what I'm thinking.....I'd like to feed our dog good food, but the Orijen, Acana, Innova, and EVO seem awfully expensive. I understand that one feeds less of the more nutritionally dense foods, but does that really offset the cost ?
> 
> Also, if you feed less of a nutritionally dense food, won't the dog be hungry all the time ? Doesn't a dog need to have its stomach "full" to some extent ?


Alzo,

No, it won't completely offset the costs. For pete's sake, I'm feeding currently rotating between Orijen, Evo, and Acana...$50-$60/bag. Yes, I feed less. But not THAT much less. 

But you're talking to someone that would probably liquidate their 401k to do whats best for my dogs...so I'm a bit out of the norm. 

As I said...anyone I talk to who is on a budget, I send them right to HEALTHWISE by Natura. 

And I just got an email from heartypet.com....$5.99 shipping for your ENTIRE order. Load up on some HEALTHWISE! And I just checked heartypet...they've got healthwise on sale for 32.99 for a 35lb bag. Nice price and you can order a bunch for 5.99 shipping.


----------



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone. For some reason I hadn't looked into the Healthwise at Natura's website. I'll check it out.


----------

